
Ask HN: Who needs contributors? (October 2016) - joshdotsmith
Looking for contributors to your project? Feel free to post any project that may interest HN readers, with a strong preference towards open source. Please follow this general format:<p>Project name<p>Project description<p>What do you hope to build this month?<p>What kind of skills do you need?<p>Link to your GitHub or somewhere else you&#x27;d like to onboard new contributors, like your project management software or chat room.<p>Your license(s)<p>Consider tagging your project’s relevant issues with “ask hn”. To search these issues, go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&amp;q=state%3Aopen+label%3A%22ask+hn%22&amp;type=Issues&amp;ref=searchresults<p>You can also support DigitalOcean’s Hacktoberfest by adding the label “hacktoberfest”. To search these issues, go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&amp;q=state%3Aopen+label%3Ahacktoberfest&amp;type=Issues&amp;ref=searchresults
======
jglovier
HospitalRun ([http://hospitalrun.io/](http://hospitalrun.io/))

HospitalRun is an offline first, Ember based, Hospital Information System for
charitable hospitals in developing countries.

> What do you hope to build this month? We are focused on ongoing work toward
> reaching the 1.0. For a list of outstanding issues, see this GitHub
> milestone on the frontend app: [https://github.com/hospitalrun/hospitalrun-
> frontend/mileston...](https://github.com/hospitalrun/hospitalrun-
> frontend/milestones)

We're in need of folks with the following skills: Ember JS experience for
general app development; internationalization and localization; New Relic
instrumentation experience; automating deployments from GitHub; HL7
experience; product and UI design for lots of CSS and UI cleanup
([https://github.com/hospitalRun/design);](https://github.com/hospitalRun/design\);)
design systems experience for working on a styleguide and pattern library;
docs writing for app documentation; web and marketing design for the
hospitalrun.io site
([http://github.com/hospitalRun/hospitalrun.github.io](http://github.com/hospitalRun/hospitalrun.github.io))

To contribute, check out our CONTRIBUTING.md file on GitHub
([https://github.com/hospitalrun/hospitalrun-
frontend/blob/mas...](https://github.com/hospitalrun/hospitalrun-
frontend/blob/master/.github/CONTRIBUTING.md)) and join our Slack team.

HospitalRun is open source under the GNU general public license.

~~~
witty_username
HospitalRun loads really fast; I'm impressed.

~~~
jglovier
Thanks! The demo has a relatively small data set, but keeping it fast as
production data grows is one of the challenges we're working on right now.

~~~
sotojuan
Are you using FastBoot?

~~~
joshdotsmith
Also curious about this.

------
dom0
Borg backup
([https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/](https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/))

Borg is a cross-platform (linux - osx - bsd) backup tool with deduplication,
encryption and compression. It's written in Python (>95 %) with some Cython
and C for low-level bit bashing.

> What do you hope to build this month?

We're working towards the release of 1.1.0 which may occur at the end of this
month or the next. It includes a lot of features and general improvements
already, but there's always something to do!

> What kind of skills do you need?

We can always use more testers and people writing better documentation. Code
contributions are always welcome as well - test improvements, bug fixes, new
features and so on.

There has been initial work on a native Windows version to the point that the
basic features work, but it would really benefit from an active Windows
developer. Windows issues:
[https://github.com/borgbackup/borg/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Ai...](https://github.com/borgbackup/borg/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue+label%3A%22os%3A+windows%22)

License: 3-clause BSD.

Contribution guidelines:
[https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/en/latest/development.html](https://borgbackup.readthedocs.io/en/latest/development.html)

We also participate in Bountysource.

------
tschiller
Open Synthesis
([https://www.opensynthesis.org](https://www.opensynthesis.org))

Open Synthesis is an open platform for CIA-style analysis of current events.
Our mission is to help the public synthesize the flood of information from the
media into actionable conclusions. Examples from
[https://www.opensynthesis.org/boards/](https://www.opensynthesis.org/boards/):

\- What is the relationship between WikiLeaks and Russian intelligence?

\- What caused the Space X Falcon 9 explosion?

Now that we have a basic MVP, here's what we want to accomplish this month:

\- Improve new user onboarding; reduce the learning curve of the main analysis
interface

\- Design and implement a moderation system; enable public sign-ups on the
site

\- Engage an initial set of journalists/analysts to get their feedback on
requirements

\- Surface information about evidence quality

\- Create basic branding materials (e.g., logo)

In addition to these immediate goals, we're looking for designers to help with
UI/UX design of the site, especially figuring out how to adapt the analysis
tool for mobile.

Skills we need: design, UX, UI, internationalization, community design,
community development, moderation, test engineering, Django, Python 3

License: GPLv3

Sandbox deployment (with no account/editing restrictions): [https://open-
synthesis-sandbox.herokuapp.com](https://open-synthesis-sandbox.herokuapp.com)

Help Wanted issues: [https://github.com/twschiller/open-
synthesis/labels/help%20w...](https://github.com/twschiller/open-
synthesis/labels/help%20wanted)

HN-selected issues: [https://github.com/twschiller/open-
synthesis/labels/ask%20hn](https://github.com/twschiller/open-
synthesis/labels/ask%20hn)

Project Chat (Gitter): [https://gitter.im/open-
synthesis/Lobby](https://gitter.im/open-synthesis/Lobby)

~~~
solipsism
Should people know what "CIA-style analysis" means? Your short description
should explain what this means, or link to an explanation -- otherwise it
tells people nothing.

~~~
tschiller
Thanks for the feedback, I was trying to keep the post short. There's a
description of the technique in the GitHub readme and on the front-page of the
site.

For reference, the site currently supports the Analysis of Competing
Hypotheses (ACH) technique [1]. ACH is a structured way of determining which
explanation/hypothesis is most consistent with the available evidence.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_of_competing_hypothes...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_of_competing_hypotheses)

~~~
xvilka
Are there plans for any other structured analysis methodologies? Like some
from this book: [https://www.amazon.com/Structured-Analytic-Techniques-
Intell...](https://www.amazon.com/Structured-Analytic-Techniques-Intelligence-
Analysis/dp/1452241511)

~~~
tschiller
Yep, that's the plan! Any methodologies in particular you suggest? ACH seemed
like a good choice to start out with because it's relatively simple and well-
known

It will be interesting to see which techniques from intelligence analysis and
business best lend themselves to collaborative analysis on the internet.

~~~
xvilka
Well, techniques like starbursting, [cross-]impact matrix and quadrant
crunching can become much easier with a proper software interface.

------
joshdotsmith
National Voter File

We’re building the first open source, publicly available national voter
database in the United States to power grassroots campaigns, monitor voter
suppression, and make door-to-door advocacy possible for anyone.

Monthly Goals:

\- Create loaders for new states

\- Enhance reliability of existing loaders

\- Create Python geocoder to tag households with lat/long

\- Develop queries to explore data quality

\- Begin work on flash API

Skills needed: PostgreSQL, GIS, Python, Pentaho Data Integration (we can help
you learn)

Slack Signup:
[http://goo.gl/forms/8SJRDlo7Lx2rUsan1](http://goo.gl/forms/8SJRDlo7Lx2rUsan1)

GitHub: [https://github.com/getmovement/national-voter-
file](https://github.com/getmovement/national-voter-file)

Dimensional Data Model:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/169mIkiIdl4OetbGvnbVCzq9S...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/169mIkiIdl4OetbGvnbVCzq9Srw9PKCsB6U1CErTD9aI/edit?usp=sharing)

Information on state voter files to load:
[http://voterlist.electproject.org/home](http://voterlist.electproject.org/home)

Pentaho Data Integration: [http://community.pentaho.com/projects/data-
integration/](http://community.pentaho.com/projects/data-integration/)

License: MIT

------
tagawa
DuckDuckHack (the dev community for DuckDuckGo)

Building Instant Answers for programming languages to make DuckDuckGo the best
search engine for developers.

We're just kicking off some new target languages (C, C++, HTML, Java, PHP, R,
Ruby) so we hope to make new Instant Answers that can show documentation
snippets, lookup libraries and packages, display cheat sheets or interactive
tools.

The actual languages we use for programming are primarily Perl and JavaScript.
There are many existing Instant Answers to copy/learn from.

Starting point: [https://forum.duckduckhack.com/t/duckduckhack-programming-
mi...](https://forum.duckduckhack.com/t/duckduckhack-programming-mission-
overview/53)

Apache License v2.0

~~~
moollaza
FWIW, you can also write the documentation parsers (Fathead type Instant
Answers) in Python, and Ruby

For example, here is a parser for the Python docs, written in Python:
[https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
fathead/blob/mas...](https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
fathead/blob/master/lib/fathead/python/parse.py)

and the same for Ruby: [https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
fathead/blob/mas...](https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
fathead/blob/master/lib/fathead/ruby/parse.rb)

------
xvilka
Project name: radare2 - [http://rada.re](http://rada.re)

Project description - Radare is a portable reversing framework that can:

    
    
      -  Disassemble (and assemble for) many different architectures
      -  Debug with local native and remote debuggers (gdb, rap, webui, r2pipe, winedbg, windbg)
      -  Run on Linux, *BSD, Windows, OSX, Android, iOS, Solaris and Haiku
      -  Perform forensics on filesystems and data carving
      -  Be scripted in Python, Javascript, Go and more
    

What do you hope to build this month?

    
    
       - https://github.com/radare/radare2/milestone/4 (for main project) 
    
       - https://github.com/radare/radare2-webui/issues (for WebUI)
    

What kind of skills do you need?

    
    
       - C and basic understanding of reverse engineering (for main project)
    
       - HTML/CSS/JS (for WebUI project)
    

Radare2 is mostly LGPLv3 project (with portions of BSD, MIT, etc). GitHub
group is [https://github.com/radare](https://github.com/radare) and
[https://github.com/radare/radare2](https://github.com/radare/radare2) in
particular

We have IRC channel #radare on Freenode and #radare Telegram channel (
[https://telegram.me/joinchat/ACR-
FgWyg1bbu9YUzT_5pg](https://telegram.me/joinchat/ACR-FgWyg1bbu9YUzT_5pg) ).
Both are connected with each other via the bridge.

Everyone can start from the issues marked as 'easy':
[https://github.com/radare/radare2/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Ao...](https://github.com/radare/radare2/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3Aeasy)

See also our CONTRIBUTING page
[https://github.com/radare/radare2/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.m...](https://github.com/radare/radare2/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

------
alexandros
Etcher.io | node.js & frontend javascript engineers

Etcher [1][2] is an open-source project by resin.io, the only cross-platform,
open-source flash drive writer. Etcher is developed with Electron, node.js,
and Angular.js. We're growing Etcher to solve more IoT device problems and
looking to bring on board experienced javascript engineers who love to create
incredible user experiences and solve hard, cross-platform problems for
hundreds of thousands of users, all while working in the open.

[1]: [https://etcher.io](https://etcher.io), [2]: [https://github.com/resin-
io/etcher](https://github.com/resin-io/etcher)

~~~
netcraft
I think you might have posted to the wrong thread - is this a job listing?

~~~
alexandros
We're open to people who want to just contribute to the project (it's being
run in the open) or people who want to do it as a full-time occupation.

------
nickcw
Project name: rclone - [http://rclone.org](http://rclone.org)

Project description: rsync for cloud storage

rclone aims to be an easy to use command line tool for transferring files to
and from cloud storage systems. It currently support S3, Google Drive, Amazon
Drive, Backblaze B2, Dropbox, Swift amongst others!

What do you hope to build this month?

Another month - another release - see the v1.34 milestone! I'd really like
some help fixing some of the small bugs and features. The project is popular
enough that it is using up all my hacking time and I'm not quite keeping up!

What kind of skills do you need?

    
    
      * Go (golang) is useful since rclone is written in it, though if you know C/C++ you'll pick up Go in no time at all.
    
      * An interest in cloud storage systems in general (or one in the list of supported systems) would be good.
    

Check out the github:
[https://github.com/ncw/rclone/](https://github.com/ncw/rclone/) \- look at
[https://github.com/ncw/rclone/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md](https://github.com/ncw/rclone/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)
and pick an issue that interests you. Feel free to email me if you want more
info ( nick@craig-wood.com ), or write on an issue if you are interested.

rclone is MIT licensed.

Any help most appreciated no matter how small!

Thanks

Nick

------
simonv3
OpenFarm

Learn how you can grow anything, anywhere!

We're hoping to squash some more bugs and issues this month - making our user
experience even better.

Additionally, we'd love to hear how you grow some of your crops.

Angular, Ruby on Rails, Design

[https://github.com/openfarmcc/OpenFarm/issues?q=is%3Aissue+i...](https://github.com/openfarmcc/OpenFarm/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3Ahacktoberfest)

------
joshdotsmith
Code Corps ([https://www.codecorps.org](https://www.codecorps.org))

We're helping volunteers and donors contribute to software projects for social
good.

Monthly Goals:

\- Refactoring work on both Elixir and Ember apps

\- Build out Stripe integration so projects can start raising monthly
contributions

\- Redesign task UI

\- Rework CSS to use flexbox and be more responsive

\- Minor features in blog

Skills needed: Elixir, Phoenix, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, Ember.js, HTML, CSS,
Sass, flexbox, UI and graphic design (Sketch a plus), dev ops (Docker, AWS)

Slack: [http://slack.codecorps.org/](http://slack.codecorps.org/)

Elixir Phoenix API: [https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-
api](https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-api)

Ember front-end: [https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-
ember](https://github.com/code-corps/code-corps-ember)

WordPress blog: [https://github.com/code-corps/blog.codecorps.org-
site](https://github.com/code-corps/blog.codecorps.org-site)

License: MIT

------
pseudobry
JSData ([http://js-data.io](http://js-data.io))

JSData is an open-source JavaScript ORM for Node.js and the browser. It's
adapter-based, with adapters currently available for HTTP, Firebase,
localStorage, MySql/Postgres/SQLite, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Google Cloud
DataStore, Microsoft Azure DocumentDB, and more.

Currently working on finishing up a 3.0.0 release (currently at 3.0.0-rc.5).
With so many adapters and integrations that need to be written (and current
ones that need maintenance), there are lots of contributing opportunities.

We need help with everything from documentation, tests, and benchmarking, to
taking ownership of a current adapter and building new adapters/integrations.

MIT license

Get started contributing at: [http://www.js-
data.io/v3.0/docs/contributing](http://www.js-data.io/v3.0/docs/contributing)

We're also on Slack: [http://slack.js-data.io](http://slack.js-data.io)

Thanks!

------
stagas
Jazz

A fast Code Editor for the web, similar to CodeMirror, Ace, Monaco.

Goal is to be as close to Sublime Text as possible in terms of features and
performance. Most major work is done, like the text buffer which outperforms
anything else, can handle big files and edits with very high performance. I'd
like to improve speed further, specifically view optimizations, add more
syntax highlighters, reduce technical debt, extract libraries onto their own
repositories with more tests, add integration tests (only unit atm), inline
documentation and more. There is a small guide to get started development.

Looking for someone passionate with frontend JavaScript development that knows
their way around browser bottlenecks so we can work together and move this
forward.

[https://github.com/stagas/jazz](https://github.com/stagas/jazz)

MIT License.

~~~
rgoomar
Project looks pretty interesting.

You may want to consider converting your "Issues" file into actual GitHub
issues and creating a board to track them. That way people can comment on
issues and things like that whereas tracking an "Issues" file is a bit more
difficult.

Also you could use Markdown or AsciiDoc for the README. It doesn't look pretty
right now.

~~~
stagas
Being a lone wolf on this, I wanted to keep everything as tight and close by
as possible to reduce friction and work faster, but you are absolutely right,
it definitely needs polishing up and proper issue tracking. Part of the reason
why I posted now is that I'm willing to prioritize this and make the effort if
I see people interested in collaborating.

------
mrpollo
Dronekit ([http://dronekit.io/](http://dronekit.io/))

We work on developer tools and apis for drone development.

Currently looking for contributors on all fields, Documentation, Python,
Android, Swift, C++, Rust, and Community Management.

We are looking for iOS devs to help us create an ios-dronekit library.

You can find us on some of Gitter channels from our most notable projects.
(gitter links on readme)

[https://github.com/dronekit/dronekit-
python](https://github.com/dronekit/dronekit-python)
[https://github.com/dronekit/dronekit-
android](https://github.com/dronekit/dronekit-android)

License: mostly Apache, we <3 open source, have an opinion on license, let us
know!

Thanks \- mrpollo

~~~
th0br0
This sounds fun. Just clicking through the repos, DroneKit is essentially a
wrapper for talking to ArduPilot via MAVLink on different platforms?

~~~
mrpollo
Yes, our major libraries provide a basic API to talk MAVLink back to your
Flight Controller, keep basic things like Vehicle state, events, mavlink
message builder.

------
pierotofy
OpenDroneMap

A tool to postprocess drone, balloon, kite, and street view data to geographic
data including orthophotos, point clouds, & textured mesh. We're hoping to
expand the web interface for the application, which currently is only usable
via CLI.
[https://github.com/OpenDroneMap/WebODM](https://github.com/OpenDroneMap/WebODM)

Python, Django, Javascript, CSS, HTML, C++ (one or more of these). All skill
levels welcome.

gitter.im/OpenDroneMap/OpenDroneMap
[https://github.com/OpenDroneMap/OpenDroneMap](https://github.com/OpenDroneMap/OpenDroneMap)

GPL, MPL

------
gt5050
OpenPicker([http://gauravtiwari5050.github.io/OpenPicker/](http://gauravtiwari5050.github.io/OpenPicker/))

OpenPicker is an open source and self hosted file picker for websites.

I would like to ship Facebook image upload integration to OpenPicker this
month.

To hack on this, basic experience with NodeJs/Express, CoffeeScript and
Angular1.0 should be enough.

Github link:
[https://github.com/gauravtiwari5050/OpenPicker](https://github.com/gauravtiwari5050/OpenPicker)

MIT License

------
duneroadrunner
SaferCPlusPlus

Description:

SaferCPlusPlus is essentially a memory safe dialect of C++. Specifically, it
is a library that provides, among other things, safe compatible substitutes
for C++'s existing "unsafe" elements (i.e. native pointers and (unchecked)
standard library elements). I believe it is currently the highest performing
solution for making existing C/C++ code memory safe without requiring any
redesigning or re-architecting of the existing code.

A motivating goal is to provide a practical solution for the reduction or
elimination of "remote execution" vulnerabilities from much of the internet
software infrastructure (web browsers, web servers, crypto libraries, etc.)

Q: What do you hope to build this month?

A1: Convert relevant benchmarks to SaferCPlusPlus to better quantify its
performance cost.

A2: If someone's really ambitious, start work on automated conversion from C++
to SaferCPlusPlus.

Q: What kind of skills do you need?

A: C++

Link to GitHub:
[https://github.com/duneroadrunner/SaferCPlusPlus](https://github.com/duneroadrunner/SaferCPlusPlus)

License(s): Boost

------
austincheney
* Name - Biddle

* Description - Self-hosted application/module distribution and package management for all languages and operating systems

* This month - I would like to reach initial completion status thereby moving from alpha to beta releases

* Skills - JavaScript, Node, Shell Scripting, Windows, nix

* Link - [https://github.com/prettydiff/biddle](https://github.com/prettydiff/biddle)

* License - MIT

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Feel free to reach out to me directly if you're interested in participating in
any of these projects, I'll help you get started. Note that I don't always
have things getting done "this month" \- tell us you're interested and we'll
find something for you to work on.

\- - -

Sway ([https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sway](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/sway)) -
An i3-compatible Wayland compositor (MIT license)

This month: we're shipping Sway 0.10, but still accepting bug fixes and new
features from our roadmap or your imagination:
[http://swaywm.org/roadmap](http://swaywm.org/roadmap)

Roles for: C programming, docs writing, testing, user support

Visit us on IRC: #sway on irc.freenode.net (webchat:
[https://goo.gl/nOg1X4](https://goo.gl/nOg1X4)) Feel free to stop by and get
some direction for how you can help out!

\- - -

aerc ([https://github.com/SirCmpwn/aerc](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/aerc)) -
An async command line email client (MIT license)

This month: someone's working on key bindings

Roles for: C programming

Ping me on the IRC network of your choice (SirCmpwn) and I'll help you get
started, there's no IRC channel yet

\- - -

KnightOS ([http://knightos.org](http://knightos.org)) - An operating system
for calculators (MIT license, mostly)

TODO: Too much for a HN comment, tell me what you're interested in and I'll
hook you up with the right project

Roles for: Programming in C, assembly, JavaScript, Python, docs writing,
marketing

Chat: #knightos on irc.freenode.net
[http://www.knightos.org/irc/](http://www.knightos.org/irc/)

\- - -

TrueCraft ([https://truecraft.io](https://truecraft.io)) - An open source
implementation of Minecraft beta 1.7.3 (MIT license)

This month: things are quiet, ping me and I'll set you up to contribute

Roles for: Programming in C#, Python, JavaScript, docs writing, marketing

Chat: #truecraft on irc.esper.net (webchat:
[https://goo.gl/G8evBV](https://goo.gl/G8evBV))

------
samselikoff
Ember CLI Mirage ([http://www.ember-cli-mirage.com/](http://www.ember-cli-
mirage.com/)) A client-side mock server to develop, test and prototype your
Ember app

Monthly Goals:

\- Robust relationship support (many-to-many, one-to-one, polymorphic,
reflexive) \- GH project organization. Now that projects have landed, we need
to move non-actionable issues into notes on an "Ideas" project, and clean up
the issues backlog.

Skills needed: JavaScript, Ember.js

Slack: [https://embercommunity.slack.com/](https://embercommunity.slack.com/)
channel #ec-mirage Website: [http://www.ember-cli-
mirage.com/](http://www.ember-cli-mirage.com/) Source:
[https://github.com/samselikoff/ember-cli-
mirage](https://github.com/samselikoff/ember-cli-mirage)

License: MIT

------
potomak
Tomatoes ([http://tomato.es](http://tomato.es))

Pomodoro technique® time tracker.

We'd like to build a public API, but there's a lot of other tasks that could
be done.

Ruby, Ruby on Rails, CSS, JavaScript.

[http://github.com/potomak/tomatoes](http://github.com/potomak/tomatoes)

License: MIT

------
rickr
Operation Code ([http://operationcode.org](http://operationcode.org))

Operation Code is an open source project that helps military, guard & reserve
troops, veterans and their families get coding and building software to change
the world.

We're overhauling the signup flow to make it easier for software mentors, new
signups and contributors to get started.

HTML/CSS, JavaScript, Ruby on Rails

[https://github.com/operationcode/operationcode](https://github.com/operationcode/operationcode)

[https://github.com/OperationCode/operationcode/blob/master/C...](https://github.com/OperationCode/operationcode/blob/master/C..).

MIT

------
treve
sabre/dav & Baikal

A popular CalDAV/CardDAV/WebDAV implementation in PHP, integrated into pretty
much any PHP-based project that requires these features and sometimes even in
non-PHP projects that simply don't have a solid extendable implementation.

sabre/dav is the library, baikal is a management application on top of it.

This months goal:

\- Update baikal to use Silex instead of a proprietary framework.

Next months goal:

\- A new design for Baikal

Needed skills:

\- Intermediate PHP developer.

Links:

* [http://github.com/fruux/sabre-dav](http://github.com/fruux/sabre-dav)

* [http://github.com/fruux/Baikal](http://github.com/fruux/Baikal)

* [http://sabre.io](http://sabre.io)

* irc://freenode.net/#sabredav

Licenses:

* BSD 3-Clause (for all the libraries)

* GPLv3 (for the baikal-frontend)

------
MaxLeiter
The Lounge - MIT

An open-source web-based IRC Client (think opensource fork of IRCCloud)

This month: loading messages from logs[1], moving client to React (or another
UI framework)[2], and so much more

Skills: CSS, JavaScript, design (need a logo!), React

[https://github.com/thelounge/lounge](https://github.com/thelounge/lounge) \-
#thelounge on freenode

[1]
[https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/pull/663](https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/pull/663)

[2]
[https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/pull/633](https://github.com/thelounge/lounge/pull/633)

------
alexk307
Redis Cache:

A small project that provides function level caching in Python with Redis
(currently only Redis but looking to add more backends).

Work has stagnated in the past few months, but there a few issues and ideas
that need to be hashed out (cache invalidation, multiple backends, Django
built in support, etc). Basically the project is at POC level and can be taken
in many directions.

It's written in Python, and interfaces directly with Redis.

[https://github.com/alexk307/redis_cache](https://github.com/alexk307/redis_cache).
I will tag issues.

License: MIT

------
weaksauce
Project name: Tabist

Project description: Simple tab switcher webextension for Firefox and Chrome.

What do you hope to build this month? Some kind of history store to be able to
sort the tabs by MRU or age would be a good feature to have. Anything that
seems like it would be a win for usability would also be great. There are
issues on the github repository as well.

What kind of skills do you need? Javascript/CSS skills.

Github:
[https://github.com/fiveNinePlusR/tabist](https://github.com/fiveNinePlusR/tabist)

Your license(s): MIT

~~~
zbik
Fixed link:
[https://github.com/fiveNinePlusR/tabist](https://github.com/fiveNinePlusR/tabist)

I like the no-frills approach and the embrace of functional reactive.

~~~
weaksauce
Thanks for catching that and the kind words.

------
kinow
Project name: Nestor QA

Project description: open source test management software

What do you hope to build this month?: an authorization layer, and work on the
remaining issues [https://github.com/nestor-
qa/nestor/issues](https://github.com/nestor-qa/nestor/issues)

What kind of skills do you need?: PHP developers, or someone interested in
testing, QA

Link to your GitHub or somewhere else you'd like to onboard new contributors,
like your project management software or chat room.:
[https://github.com/nestor-qa/nestor/issues](https://github.com/nestor-
qa/nestor/issues)

Your license(s): MIT

\---

Project name: BioUno

Project description: best practices for life sciences software, specially
continuous integration

What do you hope to build this month?: work on Jenkins plug-ins

What kind of skills do you need?: Java/Groovy developers, life science
researchers with interesting use cases too

Link to your GitHub or somewhere else you'd like to onboard new contributors,
like your project management software or chat room.:
[https://github.com/biouno](https://github.com/biouno) then search for the
plug-ins we have forked, and see what looks interesting :)

Your license(s): MIT

------
laurent123456
Rsync time backup

This script offers Time Machine-style backup using rsync.

[https://github.com/laurent22/rsync-time-
backup](https://github.com/laurent22/rsync-time-backup)

> What do you hope to build this month?

There are a few open issues, pull requests and todos. One example is an
optimization to delete old backups faster. Another is to detect when a drive
is FAT and adjust rsync parameters accordingly.

> What kind of skills do you need?

Good knowledge of Bash and Unix/Linux/Cygwin.

> Your license(s)

MIT

------
sjakobi
stack - The Haskell Tool Stack:
[https://haskellstack.org](https://haskellstack.org)

Stack is a cross-platform program for developing Haskell projects. It is
intended for Haskellers both new and experienced.

There are many outstanding issue at
[https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/issues](https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/issues).
The following issues are both important and accessible for newcomers to the
project:
[https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/issues?utf8=%E2%9...](https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aopen%20is%3Aissue%20milestone%3A%22P2%3A%20Should%22%20label%3Anewcomer)

> What kind of skills do you need?

You'll need some Haskell experience, at minimum a basic intuition for monads.

Basic contribution guidelines:
[https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/blob/master/CONTR...](https://github.com/commercialhaskell/stack/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

> Your license(s)

3-clause BSD

------
whitef0x
TellForm ([https://tellform.com](https://tellform.com))

TellForm is the first design-focused opensource form/survey builder. We are
used by small and large businesses who need self hosting and by developers who
want a hackable form builder.

> What do you hope to build this month? We are looking at moving our beta
> branch into our master and adding logic jump and an API to the stable
> release candidate. We are also looking at redesigning the admin panel.

We're in need of contributors who are good at design as well as developers who
are comfortable on the MEAN (Mongoose, ExpressJS, AngularJS, Node) stack. We
are still using Angular 1.x do you should be comfortable with that.

To contribute check out our contributing guide here
[https://github.com/whitef0x0/tellform/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/whitef0x0/tellform/blob/master/README.md)

TellForm is an opensource project run under the MIT license

------
kanzure
Nanoengineer - open-source nanotech CAD -
[https://github.com/kanzure/nanoengineer](https://github.com/kanzure/nanoengineer)

pdfparanoia - remove watermarks from papers (PDFs) -
[https://github.com/kanzure/pdfparanoia](https://github.com/kanzure/pdfparanoia)

------
navalsaini
ArchieJs ([https://github.com/archiejs/](https://github.com/archiejs/))

Langauge: NodeJS

Brief: A minimal dependency injection framework for nodejs

Details: A nodejs dependency injection framework. Main advantage - (1) forces
you to think in decoupled modular logic (also follow TDD practices), (2)
better reusability of modules across years

Why does nodejs need dependency injection?

I think, for above 2 points. Writing DI modules allows better injection for
unit testing in other languages; same hold true for nodejs - where better
defined interfaces help out in unit testing.

It would be great to join hands with any independent contributors or small
orgs; people who can evaluate if this approach holds a promise compared to
other DI frameworks in nodejs.

Personal note: Its not easy to do it myself, because I don't have any
financial plans with the particular project - it was mainly done to show my
expertise and learn something new while doing it.

------
zelon88
Project Name: HRCloud2

Project Description: An open-source, fully featured home Cloud platform &
personal assistant. Perform your favorite Bash commands on your files from
anywhere, using your own home server! Keep private files private. No snooping,
deactivated Cloud accounts, or restrictions. Make user accounts for friends
and family. Your Cloud, your rules.

This months goals: I would like to have the media player/playlist player fully
functional, as well as have the settings for user color selection at least
partially functional.

This project needs: Skilled Jscript and CSS magicians!

Project URL:
[https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2](https://github.com/zelon88/HRCloud2)

Project Development Video Playlist: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v--nu-
wp1k&list=PLVbKN4o8V_...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v--nu-
wp1k&list=PLVbKN4o8V_4OSXI0SGGBMxRvXTZJT3YM_)

Project License: GPLv3

Thanks a bunch, guys!

------
apayan
Appirater

Description: A library for your iOS app that gently reminds your best users to
review the app. The project has over 4000 stars on GitHub and is widely used
in lots of popular apps, however, I don't have much time to devote to
maintenance/improvement.

It's a small library, so it's easy to jump into. The functionality is limited
(but very useful), so there's not a lot of need for constant changes to it
either.

What to do this month: Fix compiler warnings brought on by the release of
Xcode 8.

Skills: Objective-C

GitHub:
[https://github.com/arashpayan/appirater/issues/242](https://github.com/arashpayan/appirater/issues/242)

How to help: Send me (Arash) an email (arash -at- ara.sh) and let me know you
want to help out. I'm looking for a long term maintainer for the project, so
if you can provide a couple good pull requests, I'd be happy to give commit
access.

License: MIT/X11

Thanks for your consideration. :-)

------
mboelen
* Project name: Lynis ([https://github.com/CISOfy/lynis/](https://github.com/CISOfy/lynis/)), GPLv3

* Project description: security auditing tool for Linux, macOS, and UNIX-derivatives. The primary goal is to assist in security assessments and help with system hardening. Written in shell script and project is mature (almost 9 years).

* Upcoming goals: More application specific tests (like MongoDB, Redis, Tomcat, nginx), so we can provide more value as a project.

* Needed skills: application knowledge and able to write some basic shell script.

* Contributors link: [https://github.com/CISOfy/lynis/blob/master/CONTRIBUTIONS.md](https://github.com/CISOfy/lynis/blob/master/CONTRIBUTIONS.md)

* Your license(s): GPLv3

------
iamclovin
Botmetrics ([https://www.getbotmetrics.com](https://www.getbotmetrics.com))

Botmetrics is an open-source, secure, private conversational analytics
platform
([https://github.com/botmetrics/botmetrics](https://github.com/botmetrics/botmetrics))

If you build a Slack/FB Messenger/Kik bot and want to measure and grow your
bot's audience in a secure, private way, Botmetrics is the answer.

We are a young open-source project but we have some interesting issues to work
on:
[https://github.com/botmetrics/botmetrics/issues](https://github.com/botmetrics/botmetrics/issues)

We're also on slack:
[https://slack.getbotmetrics.com](https://slack.getbotmetrics.com)

------
CiPHPerCoder
CMS Airship
([https://github.com/paragonie/airship](https://github.com/paragonie/airship))

CMS Airship is a secure-by-default content management system, blog engine, and
application development framework written in PHP 7. We want to move the
overton window of PHP applications towards being secure out-of-the-box.

Despite our focus on security, there are a lot of ways to contribute _even if
you 're not a security expert_: [https://cspr.ng/blog/2016/09/contribute-
airship-non-expert-s...](https://cspr.ng/blog/2016/09/contribute-airship-non-
expert-security)

> What do you hope to build this month?

This is what I'll be doing this month:

    
    
      - Facilitate data import from WordPress, etc.
      - Create a workflow for deleting user accounts.
      - Make the extension development tools easier to use.
    

In the slightly-longer term, I'm building an extension that adds e-commerce
capabilities, in case anyone wants to migrate from WooCommerce, Magento, or
OpenCart.

> What kind of skills do you need?

I'm pretty terrible at UI/design work. If anyone has front-end chops, I'd
greatly appreciate any actionable feedback you can offer.

The documentation ([https://github.com/paragonie/airship-
docs](https://github.com/paragonie/airship-docs)) isn't complete, and I need
to find time to work on that. If anyone can, please help here.

> Links
    
    
      IRC: #airship on irc.freenode.net
      Reddit: /r/cmsAirship
      Github:
      - https://github.com/paragonie/airship
      - https://github.com/paragonie/airship-docs
    

Example website: [https://cspr.ng](https://cspr.ng)

License: GPL 3

------
thewhitetulip
[https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textboo...](https://github.com/thewhitetulip/web-dev-golang-anti-
textbook/issues)

This is a simple, example based introductory book for teaching newbies how to
write webapps in Go. I have added the tags to the issue.

[http://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks/](http://github.com/thewhitetulip/Tasks/)

This is a simplistic todo list manager written in Go. Tags have been added to
the issues.

Tasks is MIT licensed and the book is CC licensed

Any and all help is appreciated, feel free to reach me via email any time, I
would respond as soon as possible. Email is in my github page.

------
meric
L2L ([http://github.com/meric/l2l](http://github.com/meric/l2l))

A new programming language that is a superset of Lua and Lisp. You can write
code in Lua or Lisp syntax and quasiquote/unquote both Lua and Lisp
expressions.

The presentation of the project is minimal and off-putting to new
contributors. It would be great to change this.

A lot of work needs to be done to make it more attractive to contributors, and
to make it easy for people to contribute. It requires more documentation,
improved documentation, more comments in existing code. I would love some
advice as to where and when that documentation and comments be most useful.

Can you help?

------
aminozuur
Wordo Dictionary ([https://wordo.co/@aminozuur](https://wordo.co/@aminozuur))

Wordo is a minimally designed, and social dictionary. You can follow your
friends and see which words they like.

There are some tiny bugs in the regular expressions, which sometimes
incorrectly display definitions that are fetched from Wiktionary.

[https://github.com/aminozuur/wordo/](https://github.com/aminozuur/wordo/)
(MIT license)

------
arxpoetica
SocketStream:
[https://github.com/socketstream/socketstream/issues/608](https://github.com/socketstream/socketstream/issues/608)

It's a fantastic real time framework that's been pretty solid over the years.
It's advantage is that it borrows from other libraries to get the job done,
and is very plug and play (deliberately not in the manner of Meteor.js).

I'd love to see it revived, but it's sort of languished for want of decent
documentation and a steady stream of contributions.

------
2trill2spill
Nextgen
([https://github.com/hbowden/nextgen](https://github.com/hbowden/nextgen))

A genetic file, syscall and network fuzzer for unix operating systems.

I hope to finish implementing the memory reclamation scheme and do some bug
squashing this month.

I need C programmers and anyone who is interested in building fuzzers.

The project is under an ISC license.

------
samayshamdasani
siimplytech - [https://siimplytech.com](https://siimplytech.com)

a simple tech blog built by tech enthusiasts

hope to build: a better design + more reader base

we need: writers, web developers

we're looking for people who are interested in writing about tech and
designing for the web! :)

if you'd like to contribute shoot an email to: everything@siimplytech.com

------
lunixbochs
I have a few semi-active projects that could use some love. I'm struggling
with RSI right now and have way more creative energy than I can channel, so
I'd also be interested in pair programming on my projects via video or in
person (Bay Area).

All of these projects are MIT-licensed, and I'm pretty good about filing
GitHub issues for things that need to happen.

Email/Twitter in profile.

\- - -

Usercorn -
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/usercorn](https://github.com/lunixbochs/usercorn)

Skills: Go, C, Syscall ABI

Usercorn is a sort of debugging tool, kernel API emulator, and CPU emulator
(powered by Unicorn Engine) rolled into one. It's hard to simply explain the
vision but it can do things like run a MIPS Linux binary on x86_64 OS X (kinda
like a more powerful qemu-user).

Plenty of GitHub issues here, but the main work needed right now:

Fixing up bugs related to glibc, dyld, and other runtimes. x86_64 Linux is the
best supported loader right now, so the rest could use some love. There's
progress being made on OS X / iOS + dyld startup right now.

Support for issuing signals to the guest CPU (need a signal handler table on a
process's kernel structure, a syscall handler for `signal` and `sigaction`,
and code that can jump the guest CPU into a signal handler and do a
`sigreturn`)

More syscall emulation (~50/350 syscalls are implemented for Linux and OS X),
but it's pretty easy to add new ones.

Support for guest threading and fork/clone (these will likely need a virtual
process/thread table, then each thread/process can run on a Goroutine and take
advantage of Go's existing scheduler).

Virtual filesystem layer, so syscalls like open/read/write don't go directly
to the host OS and can be intercepted/overlaid in a more general sense.

\- - -

lib43 -
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/lib43](https://github.com/lunixbochs/lib43)

Skills: C, ASM, Syscall ABI

Yet another libc, created as a result of this blog post:
[http://ryanhileman.info/posts/lib43](http://ryanhileman.info/posts/lib43) \-
mostly just has string, memory, number, and basic IO functions right now.

Ways to contribute: Pick a man page for any missing libc function and
implement it in a simple/readable manner, or dive into an architecture syscall
ABI (like ARM/NetBSD) and write the assembly backend for it.

[https://github.com/lunixbochs/lib43](https://github.com/lunixbochs/lib43)

\- - -

glshim -
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/glshim](https://github.com/lunixbochs/glshim)

Skills: C, OpenGL

This provides desktop OpenGL ~1.5 sans shaders to any mobile device
implementing OpenGL ES 1.0. It has been used to port dozens of open and
closed-source games to the Pandora and other mobile platforms. It was also
used for the Android real-Minecraft launcher (called Boardwalk I think).

Current goals include testing/improving the remote rendering (which allows
software like emulators to easily serialize and remotely render OpenGL),
increasing compatibility (testing games + filing/fixing issues on GitHub),
adding WINE support (will be a trial/error process of running WINE,
debugging/fixing the thing that prevents initialization, repeat), and writing
more feature tests (which are actually pretty easy. You write a simple program
to make OpenGL calls and assert which OpenGL ES calls should be emitted from
the other end).

\- - -

patchkit -
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/patchkit](https://github.com/lunixbochs/patchkit)

Skills: Python, C, ASM

This project allows you to reproducibly patch compiled binaries with one or
more short Python scripts. It includes an assembler (Keystone), disassembler
(Capstone), basic linker, basic static recompilation/code transformation
engine, control flow graph, and C compiler integrations... all in about 700
lines of Python. It was mostly created for use in attack-defense Capture The
Flag competitions.

These are both working patches:

    
    
        def patch(pt): pt.patch(0x800400a, asm='mov eax, 1')
        def patch(pt): pt.patch(pt.entry, c='void f() { printf("hi\n"); }')
    

It mainly needs glue code written for more architectures, support for PE/MachO
formats, and improvements to the C compiler/linker. The provided symbols are
mostly specific to Darpa's DECREE environment, so support should be added for
yanking/calling symbols from the binary itself as well as integrating
something like lib43 to provide a basic libc and syscall support on many
platforms.

\- - -

ActualVim -
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/actualvim](https://github.com/lunixbochs/actualvim)

Skills: Python

This project is a massive hack to sneakily jam a Vim instance into a Sublime
Text buffer. This gives you surprisingly good Vim keybinding support, and even
works with your Vim plugins, but it totally breaks Sublime Text plugins and
commands (as text changes won't be propagated back to Vim). As a result, the
project is mostly a joke right now (just a pretty UI around Vim that breaks
most interactive Vim plugins).

I do think NeoVim is mature enough to take this the rest of the way into being
a serious project, and there's a fair bit of interest. The Sublime Text side
of the interface works very well, so the main tasks here would be (1) swapping
out Vim for NeoVim (which I seem to remember having a very simple remote
control API), and a (2) handler to propagate text changes back from Sublime
plugins into the NeoVim buffer.

